# Tamo ash



## Mr. Peet (Oct 15, 2018)

One of the things that makes 'Tamo' ash grain pop, is undulating growth rings. Often seen like the fluting in 'Basswood', 'Black walnut' and 'Butternut'.


 



 


This is different than 'bear-claw' in 'Blue spruce'...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 16, 2018)

Love the look of tamo ash, all I have seen is veneer though, does it grow in the U.S.?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 16, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Love the look of tamo ash, all I have seen is veneer though, does it grow in the U.S.?



I believe it can in Hawaii and Puerto Rico, but to limit interbreeding with 'Shamel ash', _Fraxinus uhdei_, it is not planted in Hawaii. I've never seen it in the US, but assume it is here somewhere.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 16, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> I believe it can in Hawaii and Puerto Rico, but to limit interbreeding with 'Shamel ash', _Fraxinus uhdei_, it is not planted in Hawaii. I've never seen it in the US, but assume it is here somewhere.


is it from Japan?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 16, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> is it from Japan?



Yes, Japan...


----------

